# Rim Offset-help



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 99 altima GLE,when i bought it,they had taken off the factory alloys,and had some extremely ugly aftermarket rims,i chose to have steel wheels and covers,my question is i have the chance to get some 17" senta spec V rims which are awesome all four for 100 dollors,my coworker keeps saying "check rim offset",i dobnt know about this- i have one question only-WILL THESE RIMS FIT ON MY CAR WITH NO PROBLEMS-HELP


----------

